# tribute to 9/11



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I did this for this year's fair entry. (Placed 1st  ) The first pencil drawing I've done in a long time since I've been concentrating more on colored pieces. The reflection in the eye lacks some depth, but I was trying to finish it up the day entries were due.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

nice PMI! congrats you deserve it!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yeay! Congrats on your first place winner and your drawing is great! I still love the one you did last year too. NICE!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, Chanda!


----------

